# دفتر عزاء المنتدى,اكتب كلمه لقداسه البابا



## سرجيوُس (19 مارس 2012)

يا ريت كل واحد فى المنتدى يخش يكتب كلمه لقداسه البابا
ونطلب صلاته لنا جميعا
*




*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مارس 2012)

*اوعى حد يقول ان البابا مات
البابا عايش فقلوبنا
البابا عُمره ما مات*​
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2012)

*دايما في قلبي ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

* 
ستصبح شفيعى من الآن


*​


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)

لقد رحلت عنا بالجسد
لكنك باق فى قلوبنا الى نهاية العمر


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مارس 2012)

*هتوحشنى ضحكتك يا احن اب*​


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2012)

رغم حزني الا اني متعزيه لانك ارتحت من الام واتعاب هذا العالم الفاني وانك فرحان دلوقتي وسط القديسين تشفع فينا 
اعلم يقينا انك لا تتركنا ابدا ولا تفارقنا


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2012)

*زعلان منك لسببين *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2012)

*معلم الاجيال 
وكاروز الديار المصريه 
الاسد المرقصي
ذهبي الفم الثاني 
ابي 

لا اعلم بماذا اناديك من كل هذا 
لكن اريدك ان تذكرني يا قديس امام عرش النعمه 

لن اقول انك ستظل في قلبي 
لاني ساضعك مكان قلبي
وسأحيا بنبضك الكائن بداخلي 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2012)

انا عارفة انى انانية انى كنت عايزاك تفضل بتعبك معايا .. و اسفة لو عيطت و ضايقتك ... بس سامحنى انت هتشوفنى من فوق .. لكن انا يادوب هحسك مش هعرف اشوفك تانى .. و الفراق صعب يا ابويا .. هتوحشنى اوى و شكرا على كل حاجة عملتهالى و كل حاجة هطلبها منك و انا عارفة انك مش هتردنى ابدا فى طلب  بحبك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2012)

عند رب المجد يكون الموعد يا رجلا حلمت بلقياه 
فلتشفعلي عند رب المجد ايها القديس الطاهر
​


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنى يا قديس يا عظيم 

يا حبيب الملابين  

كنت لينا سند فى الحياه 

كنت حكيما ومحب للجميع 

مفيش كلمه توفيك حقك

مع السلامه يا حبيبى 

صليلى امام عرش النعمه
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 مارس 2012)

*هتوحشنا اوى وهتفضل ع طول جوة القلب 
اذكرنا امام عرش ربنا 
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (19 مارس 2012)

احنا ليه زعلانين على نياحة البابا
المفروض اننا نفرح علشان هو فى السما دلوقتى
و هو ارتاح من الناس اللى بيكرهوه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مارس 2012)

_*مع السلامة يا شمعة قايدة يا احلى ابتسامة*_​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

*مش قادر اقول وداع
 من اول مفتحت عيونى وادركت لقيتك قدامى بوعظتك بقداسك بتعليمك وبضحكتك ومع  كل ليلة عيد بسمع صوتك بتهنى وبتعيد كل دا مفروض انساه ولا اعمل ايه كل  متماسك شوية واقول انك كدا مرتاح ارجع واقول ازاى مش هلاقيك تانى خلااص يا  سيدنا جابو الصندوق و هيحطو جسدك فيه اقبل ازاى انى اللى كان بيتكلم ويضحك  ويتحرك مش هينطق تانى فهمنى وعرفنى ليه الموت والوداع طاب كنت استنى اموت  قبلك او خد من عمرى بس متفارقنيش
 مش قادر اقول ودااااااااااااااااااااع*


----------



## mero_engel (19 مارس 2012)

صلي من اجلنا وصبرنا علي فراقك


----------



## اليعازر (19 مارس 2012)

لقد عشت حياتك حالماً أن ترى وجه الرب... وقد عملت جاهداً من أجل كلمته ...والآن تحقق الحلم أطلب لنا الرحمة من الرب فهو يستجيب لأحبّائه..


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مارس 2012)

دخلت التابوت يا بابا ولسة مش مصدقة ان خبر انتقالك دة حقيقي !! :'(


----------



## العراقيه (19 مارس 2012)

*






احزنني كثيرا خبر وفاتك يا ابونا الحبيب ستبقى دائما في قلوبنا يا اعظم انسان صادفته في عصري رحلت ولكنك زرعت في قلوبنا ثمار الخير والمعرفه استفدنا وسنستفاد دائما من كل ما زرعته لنا ..فلترقد بسلام اميــــــــن
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

مش رح أنسى ضحكتك إللي كانت أجمل ضحكة شفتها بحياتي 
ولا رح أنسى ملامح وجهك الملائكي 
ولا رح أنسى وعظاتك إللي كنت أسمعها وأتعلم منها 

مع السلامة يا قديس يا طاهر وأب غالي
تشفعلنا عند حبيبك يسوع 
وقله يعجل بمجيئه كفاية إتأخر علينا كتير 
وداعا يا أطيب روح 
وهنيئا للسماء قدوم روحك إليها ​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مارس 2012)

عايزاك انت اللي تيجي تعزيني علي فراقك لاني زعلانة منك جدا انك مشيت وسيبتني ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2012)

مع السلامه يا حبيبى
صلى لينا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

*رائع اخى سرجيوُس
يثبت​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

*حتى لو جفت دموع العين هيفضل القلب يبكيك مهما طال بينا العمر
اذكرنا أمام عرش النعمه ..*


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنا اوووووووووووى انا عارفه انت دلوقتى مرتاح ومبسوط
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه يا احن واحلى اب


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2012)

وحشتني اوي مش قادرة اتخيل انك مش معانا بالجسد لكن دايما في قلوبنا ومعانا بروحك

مبروك عليك السما يا ابويا الحبيب


----------



## ميرنا (20 مارس 2012)

*خلاااااااااااص  هنام وارتاح بعد ما البابا ارتاح قلبى كان موجوع عليه بقعدتة على الكرسى  يومين اكيد تعب من قعدتة بس كان بيودع ولادة تتعبينك يا سيدنا فى حياتك  ونياحتك بس خلااصص وصلت لمكان راحتك واطمنت عليك انك هترتاح فى مكان وصيتك  مبروك يا سيدنا ومستنين معجزاتك وشفاعتاتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (20 مارس 2012)

هتوحشني يا سيدنا اووووي


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

كل حروف الهجاء لم ولن تستطيع ان توفيك حقك يا راعينا الامين

ولكني باقولك وحشتنا حقيقي قوي في الثلاثه ايام هذه
ولم اعلم كيف سيمر باقي العمر دون وجودك معانا كما تعودنا ؟
ولكنك ستظل في القلب مدي الحياة
فأذكرنا يا شفعنا امام عرش النعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2012)

*أذكرنى يا سيدنا و أذكر كنيسة المسيح فى كل مكان 
علشان نشوفك تانى فى السما و نفرح معاك زى ما أنت فرحان دلوقتى بالسما 

آمين من أجل خاطر أمنا العدرا ومن أجل مارمرقس الرسول
آمين فى اسم يسوع المسيح*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

دموعى (اللى عمرها ما نزلت على حد) قليله انها تعبر عن اللى جوايا
​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (20 مارس 2012)

*كثيرا ما تكلموا عن كلماتك
ولكنى اتذكر جيدا اكثر من كلماتك 
صمتك وقوتك 
الى اللقاء ايها الشبل القوى الخارج من الاسد الغالب ربنا يسوع المسيح *​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2012)

عزايا انك عند المسيح


----------



## mero_engel (20 مارس 2012)

مش هننساك هتفضل في قلوبنا


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مارس 2012)

الأسد لم يـمُت ... ولكنه نائماً ..‬​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (21 مارس 2012)

*ربنا موجود*

بابانا كنت دائما تعزينا وتقول
ربنــــــــــــــــــا موجــــــــــــــود 
وقداستك ألأن مع ربنا موجود
فأذكرنا أمام رب الوجود


----------



## vlad100001 (21 مارس 2012)

*ايها البار*

_*معلمنا وناقل شريعة الله الينا نشكرك على تعب محبتك معنا ونصلى لنياحة نفسك ونطب شفاعتك .كنت فعلا تلميذا للسيد المسيح فرأو افعالك الحسنة ومجدو ابيك الذى فى السموات .نياحا لنفسك ايهار البار*_​


----------



## sosofofo (21 مارس 2012)

انا مهما قلت مش هلاقي كلام ومهما حاوت اعبر بالمشاعر اكيد هتكون قليلة على انها تعبر عن حبي وتقديري لقداسة البابا
بس انا عندي حاجة عايزة اقولها
انا خريجة الاكليركية ٢٠٠٨ 
في سنة ٢٠٠٦ سنة اولى بعد نتيجة القبول روحت انقل جدول المحاضرات لقيت يوم الثلاثاء مادة الاهوت المقارن وفي خانة استاذ المادة مكتوب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث قلت معقول سيدنا هيدينا محاضرة كل اسبوع دا مشغول خالص واحنا عارفين مشغوليات سيدنا اد ايه وفضلت اسأل الموجودين هو سيدنا البابا فعلا هيدينا محاضرة كل اسبوع فانا قلت دا اكيد هيعمل زي الناس الكباراللي اسمهم بيكون تشريفة للورق بتاع الجدول واكيد مش هيجي ولو جه هتبقى مرة ويارب اعرف اليوم دا علشان احضر المحاضرة دي

وفي اول اسبوع من الدراسة بعد المحاضرة الي قبل محاضرة سيدنا لقيت زمايلي بيجروا سألت فية ايه قالو دا سيدنا هيدي المحاضرة الواحد مصدقش نفسه ان سيدنا هيدينا محاضرة
وكله كان بيجري علشان يلحق مكن كويس
بس اجمل احساس والواحد ماسك الكشكول بتاع المحاضرات وبكتب وراه ورا الاستاذ والمعلم ياه الماحضرات دي عندي لغاية دلوقتي 
وكان لما يدخل المحاضرة اول حاجة يصلي وبعدين يقرأ الاسئلة ويوقع على صور او كتب وبعدين المحاضرة ولما يخلص يقول اللي عايز يسأل في الدرس يسأل
سيدنا عظيم انت في التزامك وهدفك 
انا معنديش كلام اقدر اعبر بيها عن حبي واحترامي ليك يا حبيب الملايين واولهم حبيب المسيح​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (21 مارس 2012)

جوة قلوبنا يا بابا شنوده   ........  صلي عشنا يا بابا شنوده​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

كم هى سريعة لحظات انتقالك ومريرة اوقات فراقك


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2012)

*قائد يقتل شعبه من اجل كرسي السلطه !!*

*
 و شعب يموت حزنا علي قائده بعدما ترك كرسيه !!*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 مارس 2012)

ستظل الحكمة هى اللغة التى نفتقدها ولانعرف معناها


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 مارس 2012)

*مش قادره اتخيل انك هتبقى ذكرى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2012)

*بحبك يا سيدنا--- هتفضل موجود معانا----و كلامك بيعزينا---*
*اذكرنا امام عرش ربنا--*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (21 مارس 2012)

فعلا انا مش قادرة اصدق فراقك بالجسد لينا 
ياسيدنا ..لى قد ما فراقك صعب قوى عليا لكن
وجودك فى السما ارحم كثيرا من الارض


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 مارس 2012)

جوة القلب يا بابا شنودة


----------



## marmora jesus (22 مارس 2012)

النهارده كان ميعاد وعظتك
اد ايه اليوم مش ليه طعم من غيرك
ياااااه هو كل يوم اربع هيبقي صعب بالشكل ده !!!!​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

يقولون ان الزمن يمر ويجعل الحزن اخف وطأة
لماذا معك يا معلم الاجيال دائما الامور مقلوبة
كلما ازدادت ايام فراقك كلما اعتصر القلب الما اكثر
بازدياد ايام فراقك يزداد الحزن  والالم


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

*




*


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 مارس 2012)

كيف اكتب عنك انت سيدى العظيم تعجز الكلمات على ان تعبر ولكنك كنت عظيم ورائع ومؤمن ووطنى واكثر من ذلك


----------



## عبير الورد (22 مارس 2012)

عظاتك لا تنسى
احببناك من كل القلب


----------



## treaz (22 مارس 2012)

ان عيشنا فالرب نعيش وان موتنا فالرب نموت ان عيشنا او موتنا فالرب نحن


----------



## John Peter (22 مارس 2012)

*You're here 
you're there
you're saint after saints
you're truth after the truth
Without you we'll lake the Ruth
Jesus Made you to lead his kingdom on earth
and to be his servant in heaven

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 مارس 2012)

* قلبى عليك موجوع ...... عينى بتزرف عليك الدموع...... يا حبيب الجموع اذكرنا قدام الرب يسوع*


منقووول
​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 مارس 2012)

*عاجل  : تجمع كبير جدآ من الملايكة والشهداء والقديسين ف إنتظار أول عظة للبابا  شنودة في السما....هذا وقد بدأ كورال السيرافيم في الترنيم .. ف إنتظار بدء  الوعظة وسط حالة من الضحك و الفرح المتواصل بين صفوف السمائيين بعد وصول  البابا إليهم
 و سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل تباعآ*


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مارس 2012)




----------



## mr.hima (23 مارس 2012)

يا بابا شنودة .. دايما كنت بستغرب من حكمتك في الرد وكنت بقول ازاى بيرد الردود دية وكنت بشوف تصرفاتك وافعالك وانجازاتك واقول مش ممكن يكون دي امكانيات انسان عادي ..لكن اكيدبسبب انك انسان محب لربنا مخلص في خدمتة لشعب المسيح بكل طاقتة حتى في ظل الام المرض 
اتمنى ان تذكرني في صلاتك  امام عرش النعمة" علشان انا مستني اللي هيصل معايا اليومين اللي جايين طلبت صلواتك ..متنسانيش "


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2012)

*وداعاً يا من أخجلت أعدائك بحبك لهم ... وداعاً يا من علمتنا كيف نعيش رسالة الإنجيل ونكون ملحاً للأرض ونوراً للعالم *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 مارس 2012)

وحشتنا...


----------



## جورج كمال (28 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنودة 
فارقتنا بالجسد ولكن روحك معنا دايما وصوتك الجميل  نسمعه كل يوم  ولن ننسي ما اوصيتنا به وصلي لنا عند حبيبك يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا .. 
انك دايما في قلوبنا ..*


----------



## noraa (28 مارس 2012)

فقدت الارض وفقدنا وجهك الملائكى البرى لاكن ربحتك السماء دون الالم واتعاب اتمنى لك راحة ابدية وان تذكرنا وتذكر مشاكلنا دوما


----------



## Ibn Elra3y (2 أبريل 2012)

لا نقول وداعا قداسة البابا 
لكن نامل ان نلتقي قريبا 
اطلب ان :
تطلب عنا ان يهبنا رب المجد 
تلك الروح 
التي سكنت جسدك البار​


----------



## maged18 (2 أبريل 2012)

وحشتيني جدا


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2012)

أيـّـام و شُهـور مَضت

ولا زال خبر "رحـيـلـك" في نظري "كـذبـة" .. ! ='\​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 أبريل 2012)

ليه تسيبنا يا سيدنا ​


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2012)

بقالي كتير بتحايل عليك تيجيلي هو انا لازم لازم اقولك هنتحر علشان ترضي تيجيلي ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2012)

_*وحشنى صوتك جدا *_​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

ذهبت الى السماء قديس ورجعت لنا شفيع يا ابينا لغالى


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أبريل 2012)

*وحشتنى يا سيدنا 
بامانه قبل ما ادخل المنتدى كنت معزوم على العشا عند ناس وجابو قناه ctv
وكان عليها كلمه لسيدنا 
قولت وحشتنى يا سيدنا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*صلاوتك يا سيدنا اذكرنا امام عرض النعمة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2012)

ليه انت تموت وانا اعيش؟؟؟


----------



## شهاب شيبو (30 أبريل 2012)

*بعد قليل الاعلان عن عدد المرشحين  لمقعد البابا  بالكاتدرائية* 
www.elgomaa.com
*  					الاثنين 					 		 		 		 30 ابريل 		2012 - 15:31 		* 


 ​ Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print Share on reddit Share on stumbleupon More Sharing Services​ 
*ريهام طاهر ومى رجب*
*يعقد  المجلس الملي والمجمع المقدس بعد قليل مؤتمرا صحفيا للإعلان  والكشف عن عدد  المرشحين لمقعد البابا  بعد خلو المقعد بوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث و كذلك  سيتم تحديد سير العملية الانتخابية  بمقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية   وذلك بعد الاجتماع الذى استمر لا كثر من اربعة ساعات  بمقر الكاتدرائية*


----------



## parthinajesus (1 مايو 2012)

وداعا يا لسان العطر وفم الذهب 
وداعا ابي الحبيب الذي ولدنا ووجدناه ابينا ولم نعرف ولا نعاصر بابا سواه 
اطلب من الرب عنا يا حبيبنا


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2012)

سايب ناس رافضين يسيبوك !!!


----------



## V mary (5 مايو 2012)

*ابي*

يا ابي وان رحلت عن عالمنا ولكنك سوف تظل في عالمي
عزائنا انك في حضن المسيح


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 مايو 2012)

في كنف المسيح تحيا 

اذكرنا عند الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

صحيح ان السما حلوة بس اليتم انا حسيت بيه


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مايو 2012)

تعبانة وهموت يا ابويا بجد


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2012)

كده تسيبنا واحنا في امس الحاجة لحكمتك بالذات اليومين دوله


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 مايو 2012)

وحشتنا قوي يا ابونا


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2012)

وحشتني اووووووووووي ضحكتك اللي ياما هونت عليا يا بابا


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 مايو 2012)

وحشتنى


----------



## tonyturboman (25 مايو 2012)

سمعناك فتقوينا
وقرأناك فتعلمنا
وصلينا معك فتقدسنا


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2012)

*هتوحشنا اوووى ياسيدنا
اذكرنا امام عرش*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

وووووحشتنى اوووووى يا ابويا بجد مهما اقول انك وحشنى مش هعبر عن احتياجى ليك ولطيبتك وحنانك وحكمتك ​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (12 يوليو 2012)

*بحبك وعمرى ما هانساك يا احن اب فى الدنيا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

وحشتني اااااوي يابوياااا
من ساعة مامشيت وسبتني
ومفيش يوم حلو مر عليا صدقني
صليلي يابويا عند حبيبك المسيح
يفرح قلبي 
بحبك جدااااااا ياحبيبي


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*تباً ><

لو أنكَ ما زلتَ حياً...
لكنتُ أتيتُك لأقومَ بواجبي تجاهَك><​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتنى يا سيدنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *تباً ><
> 
> لو أنكَ ما زلتَ حياً...
> لكنتُ أتيتُك لأقومَ بواجبي تجاهَك><​*



اممممممممممممممممم
ممكن توضحي قصدك ايه من واجبك اتجاهه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

محتاجين صلواتك وشفعتك فينا يا سيدنا
من اجل شعبك ومن اجل ان يختار الرب راعي صالح امين
ليرعي راعيتك
ومن اجل مصر التي تعيش فينا


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

كل يوم بيفوت عليا من غيرك احساسي باليتم بيزيد
كده تموت من غيري وتسيبني هنا لوحدي
مش كنت تاخدني معاك


----------



## جورجينيو- (22 أغسطس 2012)

القديسين مش بيموتو والمسيحيين عموما


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

*وحشتنا قوي ياسيدنا*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتنا اوى


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

حقيقى كنت ملاك فى صورة انسان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*صدقني يابابا انا من يوم 17\3 وانا حالتي النفسيه صفر
صليلي ياحبيبي واشفعلي يابويا 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

اذكرنا فى صلواتك يا سيدنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انت عارف النهارده الاربع وده كان معاد اجتماعك ومعادي المقدس معاك
واول مجات الساعه 6 مساءا وقت الاجتماع فتحت قناه اغابي 
وكان نفسي اوووي الاقيك موجود وضحكتك منوره الشاشه والدنيا كلها 
وانت بتقولنا عظات وتعلمنا كلمات منفعه .. وكان نفسي اوي الاقي كلمه مباشر مكتوبه عالشاشه
بس للاسف ملقتش حاجه ..

اشتقنا ليك اوي ياارعينا .. اشفع لينا عند حبيبك المسيح 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بيقولوا الايام بتنسي بس انا مش عارفة انساك
كل يوم بحس انك لسه متنيح جديد


----------



## marmora jesus (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بيقولوا الايام بتنسي بس انا مش عارفة انساك
كل يوم بحس انك لسه متنيح جديد


----------



## marmora jesus (4 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عارفة اني مش بخليك تعرف ترتاح ولا تنام
بس اعمل ايه صدقني مش بايدي
بقالي كتير مش شوفتك ونفسي اشوفك
غيبتك طالت اوي المرة دي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*فرحااااااانه اووووووووي انك سمحتلي واختارتني اني ازورك 

انا كنت اسعد واحده امبارح وانا جانبك وايدي لامساك
وكنت واثقه انك حاسس بيا وعارف اللي جوايا واللي نفسي اقولهولك من غير ماكتبهولك .
بس سامحني ياسيدنا اني مقدرتش ازورك من زماان
بحبك اااااااااوي 

اه علي فكره يابابا انا هزورك تاني قريب 
هاجي اشكيلك وانت تطيب 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

وحشتني أووووووي ومحتجالك أوووووووي
ازكرني امام عرش النعمه 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا في امس الحاجة لحكمتك دلوقتي يا سيدنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل كلام وعظاتك وصوت ضحكتك البريئه لسه بيرنوا في وداني ياابويا الغالي *


----------



## marmora jesus (14 سبتمبر 2012)

قلبي موجوع اوي وتعبان جدا يا بابا


----------



## marmora jesus (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هي دي المؤامرة ؟؟؟؟؟
كتر خيرك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مفتقداك اوووووووى يا سيدنا 
مفتقدة ضحكتك وطيبة قلبك وحنيتك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتني اوووووووووي
نبرة صوتك لسة في وداني

بجد مش قادرة انساك
و لا قادرة اتخيل ان في حد هياخد مكانك

انت كنت البابا البطرك 
و هتفضل البابا حتى لو جه مليون بابا

انا فتحت عنيا على الدنيا لاقيتك انت البابا الموجود

شفت كلامك ووعظاتك و ضحكتك ز خفة دمك 
و حانك و قوتك ز تواضعك و ذكائك و حوارك

هيجي مين ذيك 

بحبك اووووووووووي يا ابويا و شفيعي و حبيبي بجد بحبك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أكتوبر 2012)

صــــوت ضحتك بيرن فى ودانى .. وحشتنى ابتسامتك  يا أبويااا الغالى ... فى قلبى يا ابويا عايش وفى خيالى ..  وحشتنــــــــــــى أووووووووووى يا سيدنااااااا​


----------



## happy angel (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*واحشتنى يا اجمل واطيب قلب فقدناك وفقدنا اجمل ابتسامة لكن عزاؤنا الوحيد انك فى احضان المسيح تنعم معة بالفردووس فاذكرنا يا سيدنا امام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااا ياحبيبي 
لان حققتلي حلم حياتي 
انا فرحانه فرحانه اووووووووي
​


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*كله للخير ومسيرها تنتهي وحشتنا ياسيدنا يا معلم الاجيال يا لسان العطر يازهبي الفم لن ينساك احد.*​


----------



## grges monir (30 أكتوبر 2012)

لقد تركت فى اولادك  وكنيستك بصمات لن تمحى ابدا الا بنهاية الايام
كلما اقترب موعد اختيار الراعى الجديد نتذكرك اكثر واكثر
الزمن لن يستطيع ان يجعلك فى طى النسيان
على الاقل  فى  قلوب وعقول هذا الجيل الذى ولد وعاش وتربى فى رعايتك


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## marcelino (4 نوفمبر 2012)

وحشتنى بطريقه رهيبه​


----------



## grges monir (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#

*



​هاتوحشوني  ياولاد...ومبروك عليكم البابا الجديد...هاتوحشوني قوي بس ماتخافوش انا مش  ناسيكم .....انا باحبكم أوي وهبتلكم دموعي وصلاتي وضحكتي وايام حياتي.


----------



## happy angel (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (5 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## happy angel (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*
سيدنا قداسه البابا شنوده
بنحبك وهانفضل نحبك على طول
نحن نحتفل مع الملائكه والبطاركه وعلى راسهم مارمرقس الرسول
بعيد جلوسك بعد رحيلك *​


----------



## تعيسة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يرحمك
ورح اضل ذكرى بقلوبنا


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جوة القلب


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بنتك تعبت وانت وعدتني هتفرحني
طب اتأخرت ليه لحد دلوقتي
لما كنت لسه عايش كنت بقول معلش راجل كبير وتعبان وحقه يتأخر لكن انت دلوقتي اتحررت من كل القيود اللي كانت بتأخرك وتعجزك عني
تعالي بسرعة بقي


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2013)

لما بعمل حاجة غلط بهرب من صورك لاني مش بعرف ابصلك
وبهرب من التفكير فيك لاني ببقي مكسوفة منك اوي
انت قريب مني اوي وبتساعدني كتير جدا في محاسبة نفسي
ارجوك خليك معايا وساعدني اني مش اغلط
لاني بتضايق اوي لما بهرب منك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

*وحشششششتني اووي يابابا اووووي

انت عارف انا عايزة اقولك علي حاجه بس ارجوك متزعلش مني ..
انا مرضيتش اتفرج علي قداس العيد امبارح
لاني عارفه اني هفتح التليفزيون ومش هلقيك منور  كرسيك
وابتسامتك ماليه الدنيا كلها وعنييك
ودي اول مره في حياتي كلها يابابا يفوتني قداس العيد 

انا عارفه ان ربنا بعتلنا راعي صالح وامين علي كنيسته وشعبه البابا تواضروس ربنا يخليه لينا .

بس انا اتعودت اشوف قداستك ليله العيد 
وعشان اقدر احس بالعيد
دخلت اوضتي وجبت قداس العيد بتاع قداستك الاخير وقعدت اتفرج عليه
لانك وحششششتني اووووي يابابا 
سامحني يابويا واشفعلي ياحبيبتي


*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحشششششتني اووي يابابا اووووي
> 
> انت عارف انا عايزة اقولك علي حاجه بس ارجوك متزعلش مني ..
> انا مرضيتش اتفرج علي قداس العيد امبارح
> ...


*نفس احساسى بجد يا بتول 
مش قدرت اتفرج على قداس العيد مع انى مش بحس بالعيد لو محضرتوش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفس احساسى بجد يا بتول
> مش قدرت اتفرج على قداس العيد مع انى مش بحس بالعيد لو محضرتوش *​


*شوف انا مش قادره اوصف احساسي بجد

بس انا واثقه انه معانا وحاسس بينا وبيصلي ويشفع من اجلنا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوف انا مش قادره اوصف احساسي بجد
> 
> بس انا واثقه انه معانا وحاسس بينا وبيصلي ويشفع من اجلنا
> *


*اكيد حبيبتى طبعا حاسس بكل ولاده *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يناير 2013)

لن ننساك


----------

